# Help with Diamondback Response XE



## sunnyboy (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey guys, just joined this forum and have a question to ask. I just bought a new Response XE from Dicks and I was looking to start upgrading it. I wanted to swap to a 9 speed rear casette and SRAM x-5 rear derail and shifters.

The bike was said to have come with a PG-820 8 speed rear cog, but it instead has a 7 speed. This seems to be an issue because the 7 speed is of a freewheel design and apparently it wont accept new gearsets like the PG-950 I was planning on adding to it. What can I do to make this accept a 9 speed rear gear? Thanks guys.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

There was a thread like this on MTBR the other day... (Incidentally, a better resource if you have questions about that bike that are more specific to its being a mountain bike.)

The bike is advertised here with a 7-speed freewheel.

Diamondback Men's Response XE Mountain Bike 2012 - Dick's Sporting Goods

If it really bothers you, see if you can return it.

If you were to upgrade this one, you'd need a new rear wheel to go with the new cassette, rear derailleur, and shifters. You'd also need a new chain.

As someone who's done it, let me advise you not to upgrade something that entry-level. You can replace (and I have) literally every part on a mountain bike in that pricepoint. At the end of it, you've spent the cost of a relatively high-end bike to bring your low-end bike to the build of a mid-range bike.

What are you using it for? IMHO, 7-speed freewheels are inappropriate and a little dangerous on a mountain bike. If you're just using it on the street, tune up the drivetrain you've got and be happy. I don't know that front derailleur and I don't think you'll get brilliant service from that rear derailleur, but I bet you can get decent service, at least for a while, from that drivetrain. If you wear things out, substitute Deore parts - IMO, they're the best value, unless you tend to fall and break components before you wear them out.

parktool.com is a great resource for tuning, if you don't have a friend who can show you.


----------



## Wetelvis (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry to do it this way but thems the rules. 5 posts before first thread and ten before pics  
#3


----------



## Wetelvis (Mar 3, 2012)

#4


----------



## Wetelvis (Mar 3, 2012)

And 5  sorry again


----------

